# 2nd hand Canon 550EX or brand new Canon 430EX II?



## Vuyo (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi all

I have a 450D DSLR. I've had my eyes set on buying the Canon 430EX II but someone is selling a 2nd hand Canon 550EX for slightly less than a new 430EX II. 

My plan was to when I can afford upgrade to a 580EX II which at this point is double the cost of a 430 EX II.

Can anyone tell me if it's a good idea to even buy a 2nd flash? If the 550EX 2nd hand can give me more that what the 430EX II can give?

Looking forward to your replies..

Vuyo


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I suggest that you take a look at fredmiranda.com and read the various reviews from members who have them.


----------



## zimbandrew (Feb 17, 2009)

I know this is years old, but I do hope you chose the new 430EX II ! The Canon 550EX flash is not without its problems! Principally, no matter what the settings some of these devices deliver only a proportions of their flash potential, giving underexposed and dark images. Its not the camera either - the 430EX II works just fine on the same camera!


----------

